# fun with sheep (extreme herding)



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

friend sent me this...think we could do it with a bunch of Neezers?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I love this video! Amanda has herding friend who sent it to her, who posted it last year. I've watched it over and over, and saved it to favorites, and shared it with other dog lovers.

I know it wouldn't work with Tucker--he'd be all about playing with the sheepherders!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've seen it a number of times too, but it never fails to amaze. Look a little further and you'll find this same group of people constructing the Mona Lisa out of LED-lit sheep, and a third where the sheep herder is interviewed about how it was all done. I remember one comment was something like "Great dogs and very patient sheep!"<g>


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Amazing, I sent it to all my dog friends, thanks for sharing. If Smarty was involved they would still be trying to round up their confused sheep.


----------

